
Shared Libraries: Understanding Dynamic Loading - Nurdok
http://amir.rachum.com/blog/2016/09/17/shared-libraries/
======
justthatguy
A really nice read. Thank you for your effort.

In the "Runtime Search Path: Security" section, there's:

    
    
      LD_LIBRARY_PATH=. ./main

But the library is in ./libs in that example.

~~~
Nurdok
Thanks for the correction, it's fixed now.

